# Trivia 8/4



## luckytrim (Aug 4, 2019)

trivia 8/4
DID YOU KNOW...
Spaghetto, confetto, and graffito are the singular forms of  spaghetti,
confetti, and graffiti.

1. Which author gave us many one word titled books such as  "Poland",
"Hawaii", and "Chesapeake"?
2. In 2014, Malala Yousafzai became the youngest winner ever  of what 
prestigious international award?
3. Strange Words are these;
Nixtamalization
  a. - Feathering Paint layers
  b. - Assembling Stained Glass for windows
  c. - Processing corn into Hominy
  d. - I made that word up !
4.  Name the Canadian singer who scored with "Sundown" in 1974  ...
5. What IS a sun spot, anyway?
6. Name That Flick ;
Viggo Mortensen and Sandra Bullock recovering from substance  abuse...
7. E=mc2 ; how does this translate?
8. Who flew in the Wright Flyer first, Wilbur or Orville  ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Henry's wives, Catherine Parr and Anne Boleyn, were first  cousins.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. James Michener
2. Nobel Peace Prize
3. - c
4. Gordon Lightfoot
5. An area on the surface of the Sun darker and cooler than  the rest.
6. '28 Days'
7. Energy = mass multiplied by the speed of light  squared
8. Wilbur

TRUTH !!
Anne and Katherine were first cousins. However, all of Henry's  wives (and
Henry himself for that matter) could trace their descent to  Edward I, so
they were all distantly related to one another.
Catherine’s father, Lord Edmund Howard, was the brother of  Anne Boleyn’s
mother, Lady Elizabeth Howard.


----------

